# babies movements hurt!!



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi there

Im 34 weeks pregnant and babies movements are hurting me to a point where i yelp and my dp gets bit annoyed as he thinks somethings wrong.  I keep getting these strange pains in my vaginia when baby moves its like a shooting pain almost like my waters are going to pop or im going to burst but its only when baby moves.  Could babes be engaged  Im also waking up 4-5 times a night in pain where im busting to go loo and when i do get to the toliet it comes out but feels like its being restricted whilst its coming out.

Please can u give me some advice xxxxx thanks shye xxxxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

the pain that you are feeling sounds like normal baby movements, your baby is quite a decent size and if you think of the size of your babys feet, you can understand why you are uncomfy. It is normal to be jumping when you are kicked, it isn't always the nicest of feelings.

As for the loo trips in the night, that is normal too! Your baby and your bladder are fighting for space but it isn't because your bladder is full but because your baby is putting pressure on your bladder.

If you are still worried contact you're GP who can always check that you don't have a UTI.

Take care x


----------

